# setback requirement for basement egress



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

If the side setback for a property is 25 feet and the foundation wall is (planned) built 25' from the property line- how does a basement egress window effect this? If a walkout door (bilco style) was used, does that count as part of the structure and included in the requirement to be setback 25'?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I think I found the answer...excavation beyond 2' has to conform to the setbacks. Can anyone back this up? would that include a window well deeper than 2'?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

A window well, no, it does not effect the set back requirement, however the Bilco unit for a walkout door, assuming it involves steps to get you up to grade is a grey area. In this case asking for forgiveness instead of permission may be expensive...ask the planning department tomorrow morning.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

These types of setbacks are a local zoning issue, not a building code issue. As a result, you must determine local definitions.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Thom, I noticed your avatar-doesn't Albuquerque have a 'big time' annual hot air balloon race? I met a retired air force guy who was heading out for the event with his rig.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

We did one, the house setbacks were 15' and this included the stairwell foundation. The lot was angled, which made placement a real nightmare. Even the window well we had to install for the bedroom fell under the 15' setback rules. MASS is RETAAAAAAAAAAADED


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> Thom, I noticed your avatar-doesn't Albuquerque have a 'big time' annual hot air balloon race? I met a retired air force guy who was heading out for the event with his rig.


Yes, first day is the first Saturday of October. It's a 9 day event. Balloons from all over the world. Biggest balloon event on earth. It's restricted to 700 hot air balloons. One year (before the restriction) we had 1000 balloons flying.

It's a blast. I fly in it. That's my balloon/logo on my avatar.


----------

